# Is it okay for them to bury themselves?



## Glasswalker (Apr 19, 2012)

I know tortoises like to dig, but is it normal for them to get under the substrate completely? I pulled Dom out because I was worried he'd suffocate.


----------



## Banshee (Apr 19, 2012)

It's perfectly fine.


----------



## Glasswalker (Apr 19, 2012)

OK cool. He did kinda give me this "WTF are you doing" look lol


----------



## wellington (Apr 19, 2012)

DITTO, of course as long as they are not trying to dig them selves under something that could fall on them and crush them.


----------



## Glasswalker (Apr 19, 2012)

Yeah, everything in there is sitting firmly on the floor of the enclosure. Something told me that'd be a good idea.


----------



## dmarcus (Apr 19, 2012)

When I want to take my hatchlings out for some sun, most of the time i have to dig 2-3 into the substrate to find them. Very normal...


----------



## Katherine (Apr 19, 2012)

Glasswalker said:


> OK cool. He did kinda give me this "WTF are you doing" look lol



Haha I get that face every time I dig up my box turtle hatchlings for something. And I agree with the others, safe and normal : )


----------



## GeoTerraTestudo (Apr 19, 2012)

Glasswalker said:


> I know tortoises like to dig, but is it normal for them to get under the substrate completely? I pulled Dom out because I was worried he'd suffocate.



No worries, Glass. They bury themselves all the time in nature, and as mentioned above, as long as they are not undermining some heavy object that can hurt them, it's perfectly fine. Turtles don't need as much oxygen as we do, so they are not going to suffocate while buried. In fact, it's good for them, because it helps them feel safe, and it also provides them with valuable moisture for their skin.


----------



## socialworker81 (Apr 19, 2012)

I get the same crazy look from mine  and no matter how many hides I have for them, sometimes they just want to make their own!


----------



## Jacob (Apr 19, 2012)

Perfectly normal


----------

